# Skydiving



## justin984 (Jun 9, 2005)

.. It helps  Seriously. I started with no intentions of it helping my SA at all. I'm just a thrill seeker and a little crazy. But now, whenever I find myself getting nervous talking to people, I just remind myself that I jumped out of an airplane yesterday. And suddenly all my fears seem to pale in comparison. Most of the people at the drop zone are really nice too.

Just throwing this out there. I tend to visit this site mostly when I'm feeling crappy. I thought I'd try to share something I find helpful while I'm in a better state of mind.

Thoughts?


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I've always wanted to go skydiving, but I plan to do so when my anxiety is better and I have the money and courage.
How was it like? 
Btw thanks for sharing something helpful


----------



## justin984 (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, the first one was a mix of pure adrenaline and terror, haha. I was fine until the door on the plane opened up. You can just see it in my face on the video, I'm screaming inside. But it is nothing short of amazing, very hard to describe. I expected it to feel like a really long roller coaster drop but it feels nothing like that. I didn't have the sensation of falling at all, just that I was accelerating very very fast.

After the first one, I was able to relax a little more and actually take in a bit of the scenery. The view is really breathtaking. It's still quite scary, and I have to pump myself up before each jump, but I'm told this goes away with experience, and as the fear decreases, the fun increases 

I wasn't sure where to post this. I guess it doesn't really count as therapy. But I've noticed some subtle, yet remarkable changes in the way I approach social interaction lately, and life in general. I think skydiving has a lot to do with it.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds like an amazing experience, very brave of you to accomplish it.
Someday I would like to try it as well


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Your post makes me want to jump out of an airplane, in a good way! :clap

I think it's great that you took the time to come and post when you're feeling good as well as crappy, because I'm sure it helps a lot of us 

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Octavian (Nov 28, 2009)

I did a few jump and indeed it has increased my self-confidence a little bit.
Some years ago I read an article about Risk taking (psychologytoday.com). They claimed that
physical risk taking would help to manage the anxiety in other situations.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Ah i gotta see the video..url?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

HAHAHA. That's fantastic. 

Yes I do see your point. The weird thing about my disorder is more often than not I can do those big scary things. I repell off 200 ft cliffs, drive cattle on horseback for days on end (which actually is pretty risky sometimes), and generally do whatever looks interesting. 

What actually worked for me though was flying in an airplane (laaaaame! I know) by myself this past month to and from another country. As an agoraphobic who can't buy her own groceries because those 50 steps to the store are too scary, things like that count for a lot. Sometimes you have to throw yourself into something that terrifies you just so you can see you survived. Therefore, you can survive the rest of the smaller stuff too.


----------



## miguzi (May 27, 2010)

When I turn 18, thats the first dam thing I am doing. Sound so fun!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I have one booked for the 5th of september, I'm giving a presentation in work to raise money and I'm more nervous about giving that than I am jumping out of a perfectly good airplane at 14,000ft


WOOOOO!!!

can't wait


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's definitely on my list of fun things to do within the next year or two. I'll probably solo it, so it will be two exposures in one. Worrying about people judging me as well as obviously jumping out of an airplane.

Also congratulations man


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

i wanna do this so bad.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm the exact opposite of a risk taker. I insist on playing it safe.



Octavian said:


> Some years ago I read an article about Risk taking (psychologytoday.com). They claimed that physical risk taking would help to manage the anxiety in other situations.


That would mean Russian Roulette could be an SA treatment.:lol Either you end up real confident or likely dead, so problem solved. (If you had my dark sense of humor you'd find that funny too.)


----------



## Octavian (Nov 28, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I'm the exact opposite of a risk taker. I insist on playing it safe.


I'm not a risk taker and that's the whole point about it. I'm scared even before I'm in the plane :um



> That would mean Russian Roulette could be an SA treatment.


More risk doesn't mean a better treatment and it is not a one shot solution.


----------



## Lets Beat Social Anxiety (Jul 12, 2010)

I think the fact that you're now an accomplished skydiver has been added to your identity, in your mind. 

Your subconscious now thinks more of you, since you've given yourself a more positive identity "Hey, I'm now a fun loving sky diver!" Fair play to you. 

When you give yourself reasons to think more of yourself, such as taking up and fulfilling an activity you love, you get less anxiety. Why? Because your mind is starting to express the new positive sides to you that it sees, rather than the negative.

Well done, you're doing awesome.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I can't wait until I have the funds to get my skydiving certification. I've gone three times (I posted pics in the photo section). I haven't gone solo yet, but I will. Skydiving is the most fun thing I've ever done. And, yes, it has helped with self confidence. I imagine my confidence will increase quite a bit once I go solo a few times, and especially when I get my certification. Can't wait!


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

justin984 said:


> .. It helps  Seriously. I started with no intentions of it helping my SA at all. I'm just a thrill seeker and a little crazy. But now, whenever I find myself getting nervous talking to people, I just remind myself that I jumped out of an airplane yesterday. And suddenly all my fears seem to pale in comparison. Most of the people at the drop zone are really nice too.
> 
> Just throwing this out there. I tend to visit this site mostly when I'm feeling crappy. I thought I'd try to share something I find helpful while I'm in a better state of mind.
> 
> Thoughts?


I had similar experiences after the two times I went skydiving and bungee jumping. I found the latter much more terrifying because I could see the rock my head would hit if the cord snapped. I felt a little disconnected from reality when bungee jumping from being so high in a plane. Similar to you, I felt a high after doing them that lasted a while.

For me, I'm usually much less scared of activities that put me at risk of physical harm than any social situation that causes me anxiety. I often used to throw up before going to any kind of party.

I can remember one time I was riding my motorcycle through rush hour traffic south of San Francisco. It was stop and go, so I was splitting traffic (riding in between lanes of cars -- it's legal in CA). I was weaving in and out of cars and riding faster than I should have been, but I was having fun like I usually did on my motorcycle...then I got to my destination. It was an improv class I was taking for my CBT anxiety hierarchy. It was without a doubt the most scared I have been in my entire life. I think it's a great example of how a possible social embarrassment can scare me much more than a very real threat to my life.

Either way, thanks for posting. You've reminded me of my skydiving experiences and they'll probably stick with me for a few days!


----------



## lillyrose (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi all, 

I just wanted to know if anyone did get their license? Tandem skydiving is a joy ride now to me that I am in training and have landed several times on my own, although tandem was very very terrifying initially to do and to cut through the fear was insane. My favorite part was when the airplane door opens and I see out and then I am out and free as a bird. Not that I was not or am not afraid because I was and am....When you get training after your tandem(s), I think I had the best advice from one instructor...

"You are supposed to make mistakes" But it is still difficult to overcome my own restrictions on myself. 

Also during training, the instructors have a hold of you in the air in the beginning and won't let you go until they feel you are stable and even then... they are right there. It is a risk, yes.. but safe if you follow the rules and listen. Anyway, just my two cents as far as getting licensed.. I highly suggest it and suggest to please "go easy on yourself" because it is a fun sport... and there are just certain things they want you to learn before they license you.  Stick with it  and if you learn better from certain instructors.. stick with those. Request them.. you are paying for it.. but remember not to be your own worse enemy  Peace


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

oooh i really want to do that 
If i had the money i would because i want to feel like i am flying.
good on u, it sounds awesome  and the fact you are training to skydive on
your own is amazing :boogie

I would definitely do a tandem with a trained instructor maybe when i save enough, or something similar like a bungee jump or paraglide although i do not think parglyding sounds as scary as a free fall although bungee might be too fast too quickly but sky diving you are in the air for a while and then u get to parachute down


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd never bungee jump or paraglide. Just how I feel. Parasailing, yes.
I'll be skydiving this summer for the first time and I'd go tomorrow if I could.


----------



## lillyrose (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I had to be talked into it and was by someone who has SA. (I was fortunate for his encouragement) I was so nervous and scared and it feels like the scariest thing you will ever do. It's very safe statistically, even compared to driving a car, or even getting struck by lightening. And it is the most surreal thing I can't really describe it. But it's different for everyone. I was more nervous on the plane than when it came to going out. The ground just looks like a map really.. and the clouds and sunshine are really something. The ride under the parachute is relaxing. You can talk to your instructor then.

Tips: Be sure to eat beforehand even if you feel like you are going to puke

Self Talk is important.. tell yourself "I've got this" 

Don't be afraid of their jokes.. they are supposed to try and make you feel more at ease and they have a weird way of doing it sometimes lol. 

Get some sleep the night before... most people can't but try  

Do more than one tandem.. I was still scared on my second one. But the experience was better.. I was more aware of my surroundings.


And remember the tandem instructor is doing all the work.. you are along for the ride. You won't have to do all the technical things..just enjoy and yes you will be scared but overcoming that fear is the best thing in the world. 

Remember for people like us... it is more of an accomplishment than for people who don't really know what goes on inside of us. It's sheer bravery.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

You guys are all a lot braver than me! Way to go.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Drew said:


> I had similar experiences after the two times I went skydiving and bungee jumping. I found the latter much more terrifying because I could see the rock my head would hit if the cord snapped. I felt a little disconnected from reality when bungee jumping from being so high in a plane. Similar to you, I felt a high after doing them that lasted a while.
> 
> For me, I'm usually much less scared of activities that put me at risk of physical harm than any social situation that causes me anxiety. I often used to throw up before going to any kind of party.
> 
> ...


I've been skydiving and also jumped off 30-35 ft cliff diving into the ocean. Snuba dived, snorkeled, did white water rafting several times in heavy rapids, flown in airplanes thousands of times... They don't give me as much fear as say giving a speech, or extreme social situations etc.

Perhaps they have contributed to my sense of self accomplishment, and reduced my anxiety a bit, but I don't think they've helped as much as CBT at least for social situations.

So Drew how was the improv class for you? did it help in your CBT hierarchy? That's what I'd like to learn more about, and that is what I'd have a lot more fear doing.

It's not the things that can kill me that I fear...it's the irrational social fear that I have that feels worse than death that I fear and avoid...


----------



## HilaMacy12 (Nov 3, 2015)

justin984 hi,
Please I'll appreciate your response. .
I suffer depression anxiety (GAD) and recently thinking on doing something extreme, like skydiving! 
That is even though I'm scared and anxious. Though thinking maybe it could even help me..
What do you think?
Tnx, Hila


----------

